# Pre-War BF Goodrich DX frame



## mrg (Sep 28, 2020)

Looking for a original paint pre-war BF Goodrich ( or others ) DX frame with arrow style painted darts or other interesting style cream trim, 41-2 blue & preferred but am open, don't post here send message as I don't always check this thread. Thanks


----------

